# My New LG



## Sheepshape (Nov 5, 2020)

I've been absent for a while from this site....domestic problems.

The arrival of this little lady on the scene prompts me to post again.

Here's Layla 9 week old Border Collie. Pictured here with my going on 14 old boy Jared.  Doesn't she just look the part?


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 5, 2020)

How attentive is that look?   She's a cutie!   Jared doesn't look like it's a great idea....in his mind, rather "ho-hum"....this means work!


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh she's giving the poor old boy a hard time...constantly biting him. He is SO tolerant.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2020)

sorry for the problems that have kept you occupied, but sure are glad that you are posting again. What a cutie pie puppy! Can't wait to follow her progress!


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 5, 2020)

I've missed your posts! She looks like she'll be a great addition, you can almost see the wheels turning. Poor Jared looks a bit weary, lol.


----------



## Stephine (Nov 11, 2020)

Those ears! What a cutie.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 19, 2020)

So, Layla is looking every bit the 'sheep dog'....looking it, but not behaving that way. Currently wishes to chase sheep and chickens mercilessly, so may need to be penned up for a short  and supervised time with one of my 'crustiest' old ewes or even a ram.

Meanwhile she has an interesting way of sleeping.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 19, 2020)

I have one at my house that is turned on to the chase right now and is obsessed with chickens that are penned up for fattening and slaughter, stalking them and staring at them all day, while also trying to herd the free ranged flock.  

I can just SEE the ornery drive and potential of your girl!  Looks like she'll make you a fine shepherd one day.  

Mine too is treated gently by the giant dogs he mauls as often as he can.  He's 6 mo. old now...









He gets to "work" the sheep a little while wearing a long line...in down mode in this pic.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice looking dogs, Beekissed. A long leash is a good idea for these boisterous pups.

Layla is from working parents and shows 'herding instincts', so i just may try to train her or get her trained.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 20, 2020)

Sheepshape said:


> Nice looking dogs, Beekissed. A long leash is a good idea for these boisterous pups.
> 
> Layla is from working parents and shows 'herding instincts', so i just may try to train her or get her trained.



I figured that's why you have herding dogs in the first place...to work your sheep?  Since I don't have a round pen handy and this pup acts weird in a pen situation, I struggle to teach him "away to me" and "come by"...he just can't seem to grasp those concepts when his eyes are on the sheep.  How do you do teach those commands?


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm pretty useless at teaching commands....but a round bale or bale in a bale holder is good. One person behind the bale with treats and the other with the pup. If the pup starts to move towards the right....'away' and a treat from the person behind the bale and on the right  and if the pup moves  left 'come by' and a treat from the person behind the bale on the left.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 20, 2020)

Sheepshape said:


> I'm pretty useless at teaching commands....but a round bale or bale in a bale holder is good. One person behind the bale with treats and the other with the pup. If the pup starts to move towards the right....'away' and a treat from the person behind the bale and on the right  and if the pup moves  left 'come by' and a treat from the person behind the bale on the left.


Now that's pretty cool!  I hadn't heard that one.


----------

